# Questions about Liftopia and Stowe



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

I was recommended to look at Liftopia for lift tickets, and was looking at Stowe. For the pickup instructions, they state:



> Pick-up instructions
> Tickets can only be redeemed at the Spruce Peak Base Lodge and the Mansfield Base Lodge. Tickets may not be redeemed at the Midway, Gondola and Toll Road Ticket Offices. Tickets may only be redeemed once, and every ticket requires a valid ID and the Liftopia voucher. You will be required to print out and hand over this voucher to redeem your tickets at Stowe. All Stowe tickets will be loaded onto a rechargeable RFID card called the Evolution Stowe Card.
> 
> Please note, there is a $5 nonrefundable charge for this RFID card.


Knowing very little about this resort, I was confused reading that and had some questions:
1) Is the redemption at Mansfield Base Lodge simply to GET the lift ticket - that the lift ticket itself is valid for the entire mountain?
2) Is this lodge inaccessible, or perfectly reasonable to pick this up there and hit the slopes?
3) The $5 RFID - I assume if I purchase multiple tickets (multiple days) that I do not need to pay the $5 for RFID card each time?

Thanks!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd assume the lodge they are talking about is their base lodge, just look on stowes website it should tell you. Whether its good for the whole mountain depends on what kind of ticket you buy. IE if you buy a lower mountain ticket its only good for the lower mountain, so be sure you buy a full mountain pass if thats what you want. You will only pay the $5 for the RFID once, and that is for how ever many tickets you buy, so if you buy 4 tickets you need 4 RFID's so thats $20. Make sure you don't lose the RFID because the gates for the lift automatically swing open when this scans. Not to mention so you dont have to pay the $5 again. I assume you will get your RFID at the base lodge ticket office.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> I was recommended to look at Liftopia for lift tickets, and was looking at Stowe. For the pickup instructions, they state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answered in the quote. Don't feel like changing it. 

Btw, can Liftopia or the mountains please join us in 2014. Why the fuck can't I show the email on my phone? Hey, can you print out your receipt like it's 2004 and give it to us?


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Jason is correct on everything. Only thing I will add is the $5 card is a one time purchase that you keep forever if you want. I still have mine from last year that I will use again when I go back. You can load the card via the internet and never have to go to the ticket office again.

If you want, you can return it after your last day and get your $5 back (at least you could last year).


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Spruce and Mansfield are the major base lodges. The others are smaller lodges. 

Yes it's a one time charge, per person. But if you ever come back you use the same card. 

You can check craigslist for lift tix, I've seen a few multiday tix for sale recently in Boston for pretty cheap. Also, I just came back from stowe earlier this week (it was awesome) and I got my tix thru the inn I stayed at, was less than $130 for a 2 day pass, and they were disposable so I didn't have to pay the $5 fee.


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

And hmm, I guess through liftopia I always have to "reload" it in person by redeeming the voucher? Because it seems like Liftopia is definitely cheaper than than Stowe e-rate

i.e. Liftopia is currently showing $242 for 3 days while Stowe is $255. Not a huge difference perhaps for the convenience days 2+3?


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> And hmm, I guess through liftopia I always have to "reload" it in person by redeeming the voucher? Because it seems like Liftopia is definitely cheaper than than Stowe e-rate
> 
> i.e. Liftopia is currently showing $242 for 3 days while Stowe is $255. Not a huge difference perhaps for the convenience days 2+3?


I've never used Liftopia so I can't comment on that.

Saving the $13 is probably worth it unless you really hate standing in line. Although we I went, we were there before the office opened and were first to get tickets so I didn't stand in line. Just got some breakfast and sat at the table for 5 minutes waiting for the lady to open up.


----------

